# Keto Banana Coconut Protein Shake



## SinOrSlim (Nov 14, 2011)

This is the perfect meal replacement shake that is fantastic for anyone following a ketogenic diet.

Ingredients: 
1 Scoop Elite Whey Vanilla Protein
1 Tbsp Sugar-Free Banana Cream Pudding Mix
3 Tbsp Unsweetened Shredded Coconut
1 Cup coconut Milk
1/2 Tbsp Coconut Flavored Extract






Directions:

1. Combine all ingredients in a blender

2. Gradulally add ice while blending until desired consistency/thickness is reached






3. Pour in a cup and top with a little extra shredded coconut!






For more daily personally made low carb and keto recipes check out Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 14, 2011)

It looks fantastic if you like coconut...I'm not a fan tho.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 14, 2011)

nomnomnomnomnom 



I am going to make myself a GD shake now!

What kind of canned coconut milk is that? I cant seem to find one that isnt full of guar gum and taste like real coconut milk.


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dam that sounds good! I'm gonna add some vodka or rum


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

nice idea!


----------



## flynike (Jun 25, 2012)

looks good! I need vanilla whey to mix things up


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 25, 2012)

Crimeny that site you linked is full of awesome low carb ideas.  Just about the only way I can cut is by keto, because I get too damned hungry on carbs, so I am always looking for different recipes.  +1


----------



## metalmayhem (Jun 25, 2012)

Doesn't coconut milk have carbs? If it doesn't I'm all in. The older I get the harder it is to cut with carbs in the diet.


----------



## flynike (Jun 25, 2012)

metalmayhem said:


> Doesn't coconut milk have carbs? If it doesn't I'm all in. The older I get the harder it is to cut with carbs in the diet.



try the unsweetend coconut milk
Native Forest Organic Coconut Milk -- 13.5 fl oz - Vitacost


----------



## flynike (Jun 25, 2012)

This is way better! light coconut milk with only 4 grams of fat and 2 carbs!
Native Forest Organic Coconut Milk Light -- 13.5 fl oz - Vitacost


----------



## Caseye (Jul 2, 2012)

Great looking keto banana coconut protein shake recipe and will definitely try this as banana and coconut are great for health . Will share my reviews soon after having keto banana coconut protein shake.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 3, 2012)

sounds fantastic!


----------

